# Signature Competition/SOTW 1 (Week Ending August 8th, 2008) - VOTING



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Ok, so here is the poll to vote for everyone's favorite piece from our first official GFX Showroom competition. The poll will close on Sunday, August 10th, at 3:45 PM central time (next competition thread will be posted on Monday)! With all that being said....HERE WE GO! Voting will be public, so even if you don't reply...people will see who you picked. OH YEAH, participants...don't vote for yourself because the counter won't include it!

Best of luck to everyone!

----------

Which Piece DO YOU like the MOST?


*norway1*:











*Cochise*:











KryOnicle:











*Sinister*:











*mjbish23*:











*T.B.*:











Mikles:


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

yikes everything else blows my sig out of the water!


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Okay, I just made a really long post giving my thoughts on all pieces, but then I went to vote and it is all gone. I really looked at all the pieces closely, but I don't feel like typing that all out again.

Basically, to sum it up, I went between Trey and Mikles for my final vote. The concept and presentation of Trey's won it for me. Excellent job by all though.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

I voted for Kry. The C4Ds are placed in well and the text flows great with the sig. Also nice with the glowing eyes.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

Voted for KryOnicle.


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

Kry's and TB's were closssssse. Had to go with TB though. Took a while to decide.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

I voted T.B. - Shit looks sick.


----------



## Mikles (May 13, 2008)

What would Jackie think if he saw he had no votes XD


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

No votes so far... i'm gonna have to step up my game for next time.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks for the votes guys. TB's sig got my vote, its very nicely done. Good job man.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Well, I guess I won this one.... :dunno:

Thanks for the votes people.


I'll put the new competition up here in a little bit, so be on the look out for it.


----------

